# Ausgelaufene (Alkali)Batterien und Batteriesäure und deren Auswirkungen



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

ich möchte mal nach Euren Erfahrungen fragen im Umgang mit ausgelaufenen Alkalin-Batterien.
Nach meiner Erfahrung kommt es ab und zu mal vor, daß gerade in Geräten wie Wetterstationen oder Weckern, wo Batterien gewöhnlich viele Jahre dauerhaft eingelegt bleiben Batterien auslaufen.
Zwar nicht immer, aber ich hatte es schon mehrmals, daß weißliche Krümel um einen der Pole der Batterien herum waren und die Elektroden des Gerätes grünlich waren, ist das Grünspan?
Meist habe ich mich irgendwie davor so doll geekelt und Sorge gehabt, Verätzungen an der Haut zu bekommen, daß ich das Gerät dann entsorgt habe, ist das übertrieben?

Darum würde ich gerne mal die wissenschaftlichen Hintergründe klären, was ist denn dieses weißliche, krümelige Zeug, was an den Polen mancher Alkalin-Batterien austreten kann?
Ist das ätzend, giftig oder zumindest reizend, oder ist es schon abreagiert und  nur wie Soda (Backpulver) einzustufen?
Kann überhaupt Lauge (oder Säure) aus diesen Batterien in nennenswerten Mengen entweichen, daß es ätzend wäre?

Habt Ihr Erfahrungen, welche Batterien besonders auslaufsicher sind, abgesehen von Li-Knopfzellen, also bei den normalen AA- oder AAA-Zellen?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. Januar 2021)

Echt jetzt?

Batterie ausgelaufen Artikel.

PS: Bisher sind bei mir nur Batterien ausgelaufen die zu lange in irgendwelchen Geräten steckten die ich seit Jahren nicht benutzt habe und das unabhängig vom Hersteller ... Prinzip "Selber schuld!" würde ich sagen, man sollte Geräte die man nicht nutzt auch davon befreien.


----------



## Finallin (26. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Meist habe ich mich irgendwie davor so doll geekelt und Sorge gehabt, Verätzungen an der Haut zu bekommen, daß ich das Gerät dann entsorgt habe, ist das übertrieben?



Vollkommen übertrieben, zur Not nimmt man sich halt ein paar Einmal- Handschuhe und tauscht die Batterien...


----------



## chill_eule (26. Januar 2021)

Lol? 

Batterie rausnehmen -> Fachgerecht entsorgen bei Gelegenheit -> neue einsetzen und dann *Hände waschen*.

Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen...
Kann zu hier


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2021)

Artikel darüber hab ich auch schon reihenweise gelesen, teils eher beruhigend, teils nicht so, daß ist ja der Grund, warum ich hier mal nach euren Meinungen dazu fragen wollte!
Da ihr sicher auch reichlich elektronische Geräte wie Wetterstationen, Thermometer usw. im Dauerbetrieb habt, bei denen man eben nicht die Batterie immer wieder raus nimmt, oder macht ihr das so: Batterien immer rausnehmen, will man wissen, wie die Temperatur oder Luftfeuchtigkeit im Raum ist, schnell mal die Batterien einlegen und warten bis das Gerät Werte auswirft, dann sofort wieder die Batterien entnehmen, nur wozu haben diese Thermometer dann Mix-/Max-Speicher? 

Ok, wieder im ernsthaft, ich hab es auch schon erlebt, daß rausgenommene Batterien, die einige Monate in einer Plastikschale lagen, ohne das sich die Kontakte berührt haben, ausgelaufen sind.
Sogar bei nagelneuen Batterien hab ich das mindestens einmal erlebt, eine war in der Pappschachtel schon etwas ausgelaufen. 



chill_eule schrieb:


> Batterie rausnehmen -> Fachgerecht entsorgen bei Gelegenheit -> neue einsetzen und dann *Hände waschen*.



So einfach ist es aber nicht, denn die Elektroden des Gerätes und das Batteriefach sind dann meist auch mit festgebackenem Elektrolyt oder ähnlichem verunreinigt, was gar nicht mal so einfach ab geht.
Man kann natürlich Handschuhe dafür nehmen, aber dann hat man die Krümel an den Handschuhen, mit denen man das Gerät dann wieder anfäßt um den Batteriefachdeckel einzusetzen, es gibt also keine 100%ige Trennung, minimalste Mengen sind immer irgendwo am Gerätegehäuse oder der nahen Umgebung, erstrecht wenn man das Batteriefach und die Pole reinigt!
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, daß euch diese mikroskopischen Restmengen egal sind?

Kann denn nun mal jemand die Chemie dahinter erklären, zum einen warum die Dinger manchmal auslaufen und meist aber nicht, es laufen ja auch nicht immer alle eingelegten Batterien aus, sondern nach meiner Erfahrung meist nur eine?
Zum anderen was da an Chemikalien austreten und wie die über längere Zeit an der Luft reagieren, bzw. sich abreagieren?


----------



## chill_eule (26. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kann denn nun mal jemand die Chemie dahinter erklären,











						Alkali-Mangan-Zelle – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Das ist Alles völlig ungefährlich, solange man das Zeug nicht frisst. 
Sonst wäre das in DE auch gar nicht zugelassen...
In manchen Lebensmitteln sind angeblich gefährlichere Zusätze drin...


chill_eule schrieb:


> Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen...
> Kann zu hier


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das ist Alles völlig ungefährlich, solange man das Zeug nicht frisst.



Oder es sich versehentlich ins Auge wischt... 

Weiß denn jemand wie hoch die Kalilauge konzentriert ist und ob die in der vorliegenden Konzentration ätzend ist, wenn man minimalste Mengen ins Auge bekommen sollte?

Klar passiert sowas den wenigsten bewußt, es reicht doch aber schon, wenn z.B. eine Uhr über der Tür hängt worin eine Batterie ausläuft oder an einem Gerät, was man nach dem Batteriewechsel öfter anfaßt, weil man Tasten drücken muß, wenn dann von den ausgelaufenen Batterien noch außen kleinste Restmengen am Gehäuse kleben, sowas vergiß man irgendwann und wäscht sich dann nicht mehr die Hände und die meisten gehen mit den Fingern auch mal ins Auge, wenn es da juckt...

Aber wahrscheinlich denkt hier niemand in der Hinsicht so weit wie ich?

Um ein praktischeres Beispiel zu nennen, bei Autobatterien kommt es ja oft vor, zumindest bei den früheren (die noch keine AGMs waren), daß Elektrolyt austrat und manchmal den Batteriehalter im Fahrzeug verätzt hat. Ich hab auch schon von Leuten gehört, die sich damit Löcher in die Kleidung geätzt haben beim transportieren einer nicht mehr ganz dichten Autobatterie.
Aber ist halt die Frage, ob die etwa 37%ige Schwefelsäure in Autobatterien gefährlicher bzw. ätzender ist als die Kalilauge in Alkalin-Batterien, vermutlich alles eine Frage der Menge?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. Januar 2021)

Sollte man so unvorsichtig sein das man das Kaliumcarbonat (so heißt das weiße Zeug) ins Auge bekommt und man merkt es brennt, ist der normale Weg dieses brennen loszuwerden sich das jeweilige Auge unter fließend Wasser auszuspülen. Das sollte aber einen Abiturienten eigentlich nicht fremd sein, oder ist bei euch im Chemieraum keine Augenspülflasche vorhanden gewesen?

PS: Mir sind schon Löcher durch Batteriesäure aus Autobatterien in Hosen entstanden, aber durch ausgelaufene Batterien noch nie ...


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2021)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Sollte man so unvorsichtig sein das man das Kaliumcarbonat (so heißt das weiße Zeug) ins Auge bekommt und man merkt es brennt, ist der normale Weg dieses brennen loszuwerden sich das jeweilige Auge unter fließend Wasser auszuspülen. Das sollte aber einen Abiturienten eigentlich nicht fremd sein, oder ist bei euch im Chemieraum keine Augenspülflasche vorhanden gewesen?



Doch doch, aber das ist rund 25 Jahre her mein Lieber! 
Zu Hause hab ich kein solches Fläschchen, da würde ich mit Wasser auswaschen.

Um etwas abzuschweifen, du kennst sicher den Film "Fight Club"? 
Was passiert da, als Natronlauge und Wasser auf die Hand kommt und womit wird nachgespült (jedenfalls nicht mit Wasser!)? 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> PS: Mir sind schon Löcher durch Batteriesäure aus Autobatterien in Hosen entstanden, aber durch ausgelaufene Batterien noch nie ...



Das ist zwar einerseits beruhigend, andererseits kommt aus einer Autobatterie sicherlich mehr Elektrolyt heraus als aus einer kleinen Alkali-Mangan-Batterie, die Frage ist halt, welche Elektroyt gefährlicher und ätzender ist, die Schwefelsäure oder die Kalilauge (beides in den batterietypischen Konzentrationen)?

Nach meinem lange zurück liegenden Chemiewissen ist es so, man möge mich verbessern wenn ich falsch liege, die Schwefelsäure verdunstet nicht und bleibt bestehen, bis sie sich abreagiert hat, wenn sie antrocknet, frißt sie sich weiter durch, wenn wieder Feuchtigkeit drann kommt, die Kalilauge wandelt sich hingegen an der Luft zu Potasche um und verliert damit ihre Aggressivität weitgehend, richtig oder falsch?


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> die Kalilauge wandelt sich hingegen an der Luft zu Potasche um und verliert damit ihre Aggressivität weitgehend, richtig oder falsch?











						Alkali-Mangan-Zelle – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







__





						Kalilauge – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Kaliumchlorid – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Das beantwortet alle Deine Fragen.


----------



## keinnick (26. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Da ihr sicher auch reichlich elektronische Geräte wie Wetterstationen, Thermometer usw. im Dauerbetrieb habt, bei denen man eben nicht die Batterie immer wieder raus nimmt, oder macht ihr das so: Batterien immer rausnehmen, will man wissen, wie die Temperatur oder Luftfeuchtigkeit im Raum ist, schnell mal die Batterien einlegen und warten bis das Gerät Werte auswirft, dann


Das war klar, dass Du wieder komplett unlogisch an die Sache dran gehst und es Dir wieder schwerer machst als nötig. Was hältst Du davon, die Batterie einfach nach einem oder zwei Jahren zu tauschen und zu entsorgen, statt Dich nach 5 Jahren über weiße Krümel zu wundern? Zur Not kauf Dir halt Geräte mit Netzteil oder Solarzellen.

So selten, wie DIESES Problem auftritt, musst Du echt viel Zeit haben, um ernsthaft hier dieses Thema "erforschen" zu wollen..

Wobei warte, es ist ein Tim-Thread...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Um etwas abzuschweifen, du kennst sicher den Film "Fight Club"?
> Was passiert da, als Natronlauge und Wasser auf die Hand kommt und womit wird nachgespült (jedenfalls nicht mit Wasser!)?



Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, das die Spuren die du dir durch das Anfassen ins Auge reibst, durch fließendes Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn (im Verhältnis) so stark punktuell erhitzen, das dir dein Auge in Flammen aufgeht durch die Wärmeabgabe ... was soll so eine provokante Frage? Schau dir lieber an wozu Kaliumcarbonat in der Wirtschaft verwendet wird, denn wenn das Thema dich so ängstigt solltest du Kakao und Lebkuchen tunlichst meiden! 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das ist zwar einerseits beruhigend, andererseits kommt aus einer Autobatterie sicherlich mehr Elektrolyt heraus als aus einer kleinen Alkali-Mangan-Batterie, die Frage ist halt, welche Elektroyt gefährlicher und ätzender ist, die Schwefelsäure oder die Kalilauge (beides in den batterietypischen Konzentrationen)?


Batteriesäure aus Autobatterie -> Löcher in Hose > Kaliumcarbonat aus einer AAA-Zelle -> keine Löcher in Hose


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Januar 2021)

Hm, interessantes Thema.
Damit gehen jetzt schon Generationen um und ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß das so ein Problem sein kann.
Würde sagen jemand über 60 oder den Opa fragen wenns sonst keiner weiß in der Bekanntschaft.
Die haben das immer ohne lange zu grübeln gelöst.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das war klar, dass Du wieder komplett unlogisch an die Sache dran gehst und es Dir wieder schwerer machst als nötig. Was hältst Du davon, die Batterie einfach nach einem oder zwei Jahren zu tauschen und zu entsorgen, statt Dich nach 5 Jahren über weiße Krümel zu wundern? Zur Not kauf Dir halt Geräte mit Netzteil oder Solarzellen.



Ich soll also deiner Ansicht nach halbvolle oder vielleicht sogar noch dreiviertelvolle Batterien einfach vorsorglich nach einem Jahr Nutzung entsorgen, obwohl das Gerät damit noch einwandfrei weitere 2-3 Jahre funktionieren könnte? 
Das soll umweltfreundlich sein? 
Kann doch echt jetzt nicht dein ernst sein!
Außerdem hättest du meine Beiträge alle komplett gelesen, wäre dir aufgefallen, daß ich das Problem ausgelaufener Batterien auch schon bei nagelneuen noch nie genutzten Batterien hatte! 

Ich hatte hier eigentlich brauchbare Tips erwartet, so nach dem Motte: kauf halt Batterien der Firma X, damit gibt es weniger solche Probleme als mit denen der Firma Y...



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, das die Spuren die du dir durch das Anfassen ins Auge reibst, durch fließendes Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn (im Verhältnis) so stark punktuell erhitzen, das dir dein Auge in Flammen aufgeht durch die Wärmeabgabe ...



Nein, das hab ich nirgends behauptet, aber anscheinend möchte hier niemand ausgiebiger über Elektrochemie diskutieren.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> eine provokante Frage?



Was war denn daran bitte schön provokativ, auch wenn du anscheinend die Antwort nicht wußtest, war aber auch nicht weiter wichtig, mir ging es nur darum, daß Laugen gewöhnlich mit Säuren neutralisiert werden und chemische Verbrennungen durch Laugen durch Wasser verschlimmert werden können, sofern das im erwähnte Film gesagte richtig ist! 

Das es im konkreten Fall winzigster Krümelchen irrelevant ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, außerdem war ja bis jetzt noch nichtmal sicher geklärt, ob diese Krümelchen nun noch echte Lauge (Kalilauge) sind und auch nicht wie hochprozentig die in Batterien eingesetzt wird, oder ob es nur Potasche ist!


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Januar 2021)

Nö, wenn man sich die Augen wegen Laugen spült wird da nichts schlimmer.
Du wirst es nicht glauben, deine Brezel taucht man in Natronlauge die ziemlich fressen kann, wenn man länger die Hände drin badet. Und die Brezel wird anschließend nicht mit Säure neutralisiert.
Vielleicht gibts im Netz nen Test bei dem jemand Batterien einige Jahre auf den Tisch gelegt hat um das Auslaufen zu dokumentieren.
Schon gar nicht sollte man glauben, was in Spielfilmen gezeigt wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kann doch echt jetzt nicht dein ernst sein!


Ähem, Deiner aber auch nicht.
Ich hab Dir haarklein in der richtigen Reihenfolge schön zum Nachlesen die Links aufs Brot geschmiert.

Da steht alles drin.
Den Vorlesebär spiel ich nicht für Dich.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem hättest du meine Beiträge alle komplett gelesen, wäre dir aufgefallen, daß ich das Problem ausgelaufener Batterien auch schon bei nagelneuen noch nie genutzten Batterien hatte!


Dann sollte man nagelneue, ausgelaufene Batterien reklamieren, was denn sonst!



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier eigentlich brauchbare Tips erwartet, so nach dem Motte: kauf halt Batterien der Firma X, damit gibt es weniger solche Probleme als mit denen der Firma Y...


Ich sage mal P........ oder V.... .


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nein, das hab ich nirgends behauptet, aber anscheinend möchte hier niemand ausgiebiger über Elektrochemie diskutieren.


Ich könnte dir erzählen, was Schwefelsäure anrichtet, wenn man sie mit 12V /135Ah Akkus über eine Panzerkombi schmiert, so nach einem halben Jahr.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was war denn daran bitte schön provokativ, auch wenn du anscheinend die Antwort nicht wußtest, war aber auch nicht weiter wichtig, mir ging es nur darum, daß Laugen gewöhnlich mit Säuren neutralisiert werden und chemische Verbrennungen durch Laugen durch Wasser verschlimmert werden können, sofern das im erwähnte Film gesagte richtig ist!


Dein Tonfall paßt hier ganz und gar nicht.
Wir waren uns mit der Moderation einig, daß wir es noch mal mit Dir versuchen wollen.

Wenn Das nicht klappen sollte, wird es einsam für Dich.
Ich meine es sehr ernst.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> ob diese Krümelchen nun noch echte Lauge (Kalilauge) sind und auch nicht wie hochprozentig die in Batterien eingesetzt wird, oder ob es nur Potasche ist!


Doch das ist geklärt - siehe #10.

Wenn es Kalilauge (KOH) sein sollte, dann hat sie um die 20% Konzentration.
Ansonsten ist es Kaliumkarbonat (K2CO3), das durch Reaktion mit dem CO2 aus der Luft entsteht.

2 KOH+CO2 -> K2CO3 + H2O


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was war denn daran bitte schön provokativ, auch wenn du anscheinend die Antwort nicht wußtest, war aber auch nicht weiter wichtig, mir ging es nur darum, daß Laugen gewöhnlich mit Säuren neutralisiert werden und chemische Verbrennungen durch Laugen durch Wasser verschlimmert werden können, sofern das im erwähnte Film gesagte richtig ist!



Was wusste ich nicht? Wie man mit Laugen, Säuren oder anderen reizenden Chemikalien im Auge umgeht, das wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn jeder Arzt wird dir bestätigen, das man reizende Chemikalien die ins Auge gekommen sind diese sofort mit Wasser auszuspülen hat, vorzugsweise unter fließenden Wasser, denn damit verringert man die Konzentration um ein Vielfaches! Du kannst natürlich auch deinen Arbeitsschutzbeauftragten fragen, denn der dürfte das auch wissen, zumindest wurde mir das in meiner Ausbildung zum Selbigen dazu vermittelt. Warum sollte man eine Lauge im Auge nicht mit einer Säure neutralisieren? Du hast natürlich nie Säure ( Vor allem welche Zitronensäure oder Königswasser? ) in genau der Konzentration am Mann um sofort zu reagieren damit du die im Auge vorhandene Lauge mit unbekannter Konzentration exakt zwischen ph-Werten von 7,3 bis 9,7 bringen kannst (das wäre nämlich der reizfreie ph-Bereich des Auges) ... ja sicher soviel zum Film und dem provokanten Bezug aus meiner Sicht! Was mit einem Auge passiert in dem zu viel mit Säure hantiert wird brauch ich ja jetzt wohl nicht auch noch ausführen oder wollen wir beide noch in Chemiegrundwissen der 10. Klasse eintauchen, um das zu klären?


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ähem, Deiner aber auch nicht.
> Ich hab Dir haarklein in der richtigen Reihenfolge schön zum Nachlesen die Links aufs Brot geschmiert.


Die Wikipediaartikel kenn ich alle, hab ich teils schon mehrfach gelesen und weitgehend verstanden, mir ging es hier um eure persönlichen Erfahrungen mit ausgelaufenen Batterien, die finde ich interessanter als das was irgendwer bei Wikipedia zu Batterientypen allgemein geschrieben hat.
Ich hab zum Thema ausgelaufene Batterien auch schon auf anderen Seiten gelesen und dort wurden eigentlich fast alle meine Fragen beantwortet, trotzdem wollte ich eure Einschätzung hier erfragen, wie ihr in der Praxis damit umgeht, ob ihr das eher locker seht oder nicht...



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann sollte man nagelneue, ausgelaufene Batterien reklamieren, was denn sonst!


In dem Fall fand ich die ausgelaufene Batterie aber erst später, vielleicht nachdem die Schachtel mit 4 Batterien, aus der ich schon 1-2 entnommen hatte bei mir schon einige Monate rum lag und ich den Kassenzettel auch nicht mehr unbedingt gefunden hätte.
Außerdem wären die Fahrkosten zum Geschäft höher gewesen als der Preis der Batterien.
Dazu kommt, daß ich mich ja so oder so um die Sauerei kümmern mußte, ich wollte so eine Schachtel mit teils ausgelaufenen Batterien (auch wenns keine großen Mengen waren) nicht einfach so in die Jackentasche stecken...



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich sage mal P........ oder V.... .


Das ist es genau was ich meinte, ich stelle eine berechtigte Frage nach euren Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Batterien, aus der ich vielleicht eine künftige Kaufentscheidung ableiten könnte und bekomme dann solche Antworten, aber von mir erwarten das ich immer super freundlich bin... 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir erzählen, was Schwefelsäure anrichtet, wenn man sie mit 12V /135Ah Akkus über eine Panzerkombi schmiert, so nach einem halben Jahr.


Erzähl mal, was würde mich jetzt ehrlich interessieren!



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dein Tonfall paßt hier ganz und gar nicht.


Das ist jetzt dein Ernst?
Weil ich mal eine flapsige Bemerkung zu einem weltbekannten Spielfilm mache, die teils sehr gut ins Thema paßt, wird das als böswillige Provokation empfunden, insbesondere nachdem ich sogar weiter oben nochmal schrieb, daß es nicht als Provokation gemeint war,  über die sich sogar unbeteiligte wie du jetzt auslassen müssen? 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wir waren uns mit der Moderation einig, daß wir es noch mal mit Dir versuchen wollen.


Was soll das jetzt hier?
Ich glaube nicht, daß du im Namen der  gesamten Userschaft hier solche Aussagen offtopic in meine Threads schreiben solltest. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn Das nicht klappen sollte, wird es einsam für Dich.
> Ich meine es sehr ernst.


Ach, jetzt kommen auch noch (mal wieder) Drohnungen?
Ich glaube nicht, das du dazu in der richtigen Position bist.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn es Kalilauge (KOH) sein sollte, dann hat sie um die 20% Konzentration.
> Ansonsten ist es Kaliumkarbonat (K2CO3), das durch Reaktion mit dem CO2 aus der Luft entsteht.
> 
> 2 KOH+CO2 -> K2CO3 + H2O


Gut danke, wenigstens nochmal eine themenbezogene Info zum Abschluss.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Was wusste ich nicht?


Ich wollte dir gar nicht unterstellen etwas nicht zu wissen und dich auch erstrecht in keinster Weise provozieren, hatte ich ja weiter oben schon geschrieben.
Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, daß man normalerweise Säuren mit Laugen neutralisiert und Laugen mit Säuren, allerdings muß man dazu exakt die richtige Menge treffen und auch die richtige Konzentration wissen, dann kann man wohl  sogar aus  gleichen Teilen mancher Abflussreiniger (NaOH) und Salzsäure (HCL) Nudelwasser machen, sowas war mal in einer Show im Fernsehen vor vielen Jahren.

Daß man es am Auge nicht riskieren wird, mit einer weiteren aggressiven Substanz zu handtieren, ohne zu wissen, welche Konzentration man genau braucht und welche Menge um zu neutralisieren, ist natürlich klar, darum nimmt man da dann meist Wasser in möglichst großen Mengen um zu verdünnen und einfach auszuspülen.


----------



## flx23 (27. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Daß man es am Auge nicht riskieren wird, mit einer weiteren aggressiven Substanz zu handtieren, ohne zu wissen, welche Konzentration man genau braucht und welche Menge um zu neutralisieren, ist natürlich klar, darum nimmt man da dann meist Wasser in möglichst großen Mengen um zu verdünnen und einfach auszuspülen.


Gut kombiniert! Somit wäre auch die Frage geklärt wie gefährlich diese weißen Krümel sind. - - > zeitnahe mit Wasser spülen und gut Isses. Ansonsten tut es auch nicht weh wenn die Kontakte ein wenig angefressen sind. Solange es geht Isses gut. 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem wären die Fahrkosten zum Geschäft höher gewesen als der Preis der Batterien


Wenn man gute Batterien kauft sollte das nicht passieren. Hier gibt es die üblichen Marken, Panasonic (eneloop), varta,... 
Die Qualität ist da halt schon besser (und auch die Kapazität) als bei der 1000er Packung für 5 Euro vom discounter... 

Auch kann man ein wenig drauf achten was für Batterien man kauft. Teilweise gibt es longlife Batterien, diese fühlen sich bei konstant (kleinem) Strom wohl, auch über lange Zeit. 
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es high Power Batterien die einen geringen Innenwiderstand haben und viel Strom abkönnen. Diese laufen aber etwas schneller aus. 

Alternativ kann man auch Akkus verwenden. Gibt noch weniger Müll und läuft quasi nie aus


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Januar 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Wenn man gute Batterien kauft sollte das nicht passieren. Hier gibt es die üblichen Marken, Panasonic (eneloop), varta,...
> Die Qualität ist da halt schon besser (und auch die Kapazität) als bei der 1000er Packung für 5 Euro vom discounter...



Das Varta besser sind, hab ich auch schon oft gehört, aber die sind nach meiner Erfahrung oft soviel teurer, daß ich da meist zu geizig zu war.
Meist kaufe ich in letzter Zeit die Alkalin-Batterien von der dm-Hausmarke, die haben angeblich im Test auch gut abgeschnitten, sind glaub ich in Deutschland hergestellt und ich meine da steht auch 0%  Blei, 0% Cadmium und 0% Quecksilber drauf, insofern beruhigt mich das dann ein wenig, auch falls mal was auslaufen sollte.

Akkus sind eine gute Idee, allerdings für Wetterstationen müßten die sehr lange, zumindest ca. 1-2 Jahre lang relativ konstant Strom liefern, da kann man nicht alle Akkus für nehmen, sollten das die enloop sein dafür?
Soweit ich weiß haben Akkus aber nur 1,2V und die normalen Batterien 1,5V, macht das einen Unterschied für die Verwendung in Wetterstationen/Uhren usw.?


----------



## flx23 (27. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Varta besser sind, hab ich auch schon oft gehört, aber die sind nach meiner Erfahrung oft soviel teurer, daß ich da meist zu geizig zu war.


Naja Qualität kostet halt. Und einmal gute Batterien zu kaufen ist im normalfall billiger als 1x ein Gerät wegzuwerfen weil was ausgelaufen ist 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Akkus sind eine gute Idee, allerdings für Wetterstationen müßten die sehr lange, zumindest ca. 1-2 Jahre lang relativ konstant Strom liefern, da kann man nicht alle Akkus für nehmen, sollten das die enloop sein dafür?
> Soweit ich weiß haben Akkus aber nur 1,2V und die normalen Batterien 1,5V, macht das einen Unterschied für die Verwendung in Wetterstationen/Uhren usw.?


Kommt immer auf das Gerät an. Vorallem Wenn 4 oder mehr Batterien genutzt werden kann es einen merklichen Unterschied machen ob ob Akku (1,2V) oder Batterie (1,5V).
Bei meiner Wetterstation zeigt es mir halt immer an das die Batterie leer wird, aber das ignoriere ich gekonnt da ich ja weiß das es Akkus und keine Batterien sind. 
Man täuscht sie halt einfach wenn die Verbindung weg ist oder das Display blass wird. Kommt so alle 3 bis 4 Monate vor 

Auch für game pads habe ich noch keine Probleme gehabt. 

Das ist übrigens noch eine hübsche Übersicht über Kapazität und spannung von Akkus und Batterien 



			https://www.pocketnavigation.de/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/akkutechnik-vergleich-2018.jpg


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Wikipediaartikel kenn ich alle, hab ich teils schon mehrfach gelesen und weitgehend verstanden,


Dann ist der Rest Deiner Beiträge einfach belanglos.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Erzähl mal, was würde mich jetzt ehrlich interessieren!


Die Hosenbeine fallen genau auf der Schleifspur ab.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ach, jetzt kommen auch noch (mal wieder) Drohnungen?


Nein.
Das ist der Stand der Dinge.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das du dazu in der richtigen Position bist.


Auch da irrst du Dich.
Die Moderation hat mit langjährigen Helfern beraten, wie es mit Dir weitergehen soll.
Ich war für die zweite Chance, weil die jeder verdient.

Dafür mußt Du Dich aber ändern.
Ich weiß, daß das schwer fällt, ich hab auch lange dafür gebraucht.

Kritik verträgst Du nach wie vor überhaupt nicht und siehst helfende Richtigstellungen der Forenmitglieder als persönliche Angriffe an.
Das ist aber falsch.

Wenn ein Link mal angegeben wird, sollte man den schon mal komplett lesen und versuchen zu verstehen.
Niemand spricht Dir hier Deine Qualifikationen ab.

Nur benimmst Du Dich oft nicht dementsprechend.
Als Techniker oder in der Praxis stehender Angestellter sollte man sich an die Regeln der Nettiquette halten.



Spoiler: Meine Qualifikation und berufliche Praxis



Ich bin Dipl.Ing für industrielle Elektronik mit Facharbeiterbrief für Zerspanungstechik und zusätzlich 6 Semestern Bauelementetechnologie und Halbleiterelektronik, falls Du das wissen willst.

Beruflich habe ich lange in der Kraftwerkstechnik als Software-Ing. , als PC-Fachverkäufer im Großmarkt und Kleinunternehmen sowie lange Jahre als Service-Ing. für PC- und Laptos gearbeitet.

Ich hab 10 Jahre in Hotels gelebt (Kraftwerke) und bin berechtigt, die Kraftwerkswarte zu betreten.



Dazu gehört, daß man erkennt, wenn ein Thema beendet ist.
Das ist oft nicht der Fall bei Dir.
Wenn man dann mal darauf hinweist, kommt fast nie: O.K. - ich habe verstanden oder ähnliches.
Du versuchst meist durch Seitenthemen den Thread in eine Verlängerung zu zwingen.

Das eigentliche Titelthema ist dann schon längst abgearbeitet.
Es schreckt viele hier ab, Dir überhaupt noch zu antworten.

Überlege dir, ob Du so weitermachen willst, oder nicht.

Zum Thema:

Ausgelaufene Alkali-Batterien sind für Eisen, Nickel und Kupfer schon gefährlich.
Für die elektronische Geräte aus früheren Zeiten war das eklig, wenn die Batterien minderwertig und nicht gekapselt waren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Zuerst waren es *Zink-Kohle Batterien* mit Braunstein als Separator und einem Pappmäntelchen.

Wenn das Zink dann aufgefressen war, lief die Brühe ( wässriges Aluminiumchlorid) durch die Pappe durch in das Radio.
Den Kontakten bekam das gar nicht und sie lösten sich meist in Eisenoxid auf (Rost).
Wenn man Glück hatte, war noch Substanz vorhanden und man konnte die Federn und Bleche mit Abschleifen und Verzinnen (Vernickeln oder Verchromen bei Kollegen in der damals weit verbreiteten Galvanik) wieder brauchbar machen.

Die sehen dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .

Da das AlCl aber nicht so stark reaktiv ist, war das nur ein Sauberkeitsproblem.

Mit Aufkommen der Akaline Batterien (*Zink-Mangandioxid Zelle*) hat sich das Problem der Leckage weitestgehend gelöst, da der Außenmantel nun aus korrosionsfestem Metall besteht.
Allerdings ist am Minuspol noch eine Schwachstelle bei der Dichtung der Berstmambran vorhanden.
Der Elektrolyt, der nun aus KOH (50%) besteht, ist recht aggressiv.

Da aber nur geringe Mengen verwendet werden und sich KOH an Luft sofort zu Kaliumkarbonat umsetzt.
ist die Korrosion der Kontakte weitestgehend unwahrscheinlich.
Ich hab auch nur verkrustete Federn bisher gesehen, ganz selten mal richtig durchkorrodierte.

Ich hoffe, das beantwortet alle offenen Fragen.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Februar 2021)

Ich habe mal noch eine erweiterte Frage bei der es nicht um Alkalibatterien geht.
Ich helfe bald einen Keller auszumisten und dort ist ein uralter Karton (Pappkarton) mit Batteriesäure drinn.
Sieht noch original verschlossen aus, war wohl nie geöffnet worden, da drinn sind vermutlich 1-2 Flaschen mit 37%iger Schwefelsäure, oder war die in solchen Nachfüll- bzw. Auffüllflaschen sogar noch höher konzentriert?

Muß man sich Sorgen machen, daß nach etwa 20-25 Jahren die Flaschen bzw. Behälter nicht mehr dicht sind und beim Transport Säure austreten kann, wenn die Packung nicht aufrecht transportiert wird?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. Februar 2021)

Wenn der Behälter undicht ist und Säure austritt, sollte man sich dann Sorgen machen? Kommt darauf an womit die Säure in Kontakt kommt ... klingt logisch oder?!  

Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage wieso du den Karton nicht so transportieren kannst/willst wie es gedacht ist bei einer so heiklen Flüssigkeit? 

PS: Du bist gerade auf dem Weg diesen Thread wieder in eine total andere Richtung zu bringen. Das eigentliche Thema ist doch nun schon geklärt!  Was soll diese Verschleppung eines Threads denn schon wieder?


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Februar 2021)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wenn der Behälter undicht ist und Säure austritt, sollte man sich dann Sorgen machen? Kommt darauf an womit die Säure in Kontakt kommt ... klingt logisch oder?!



Vermutlich würde sie dann schlimmstenfalls erstmal "nur" mit Kleidung oder Haut in Berührung kommen, sofern die Behälter undicht wären.
Ich hab den Karton nicht geöffnet, weiß also auch nicht in welchem Zustand die Flasche(n) darin sind, ich hab das Zeug ja auch weder gekauft noch verwendet, helfe nur den Keller aufzuräumen und werde die Säure auch selbst nicht entsorgen müssen, trotzdem mache ich mir Gedanken darüber.
Ich kenne aber auch Fälle, wo Batteriesäure direkt aus einer Autobatterie ausgelaufen ist und jemand auf die Kleidung kam und auf die Haut, hat angeblich etwas gebrannt und wurde dann abgewaschen, von bleibenden Verätzungen wohl keine Spur in diesem Fall, nur die Kleidung hat eben Löcher bekommen, weil man es dort nicht so schnell merkt wie auf der Haut und deswegen auch dort nicht so gut beseitigen kann.
Ich sehe es z.B. als Problem, wenn die Säure unbemerkt nur auf die Kleidung käme und man diese nicht wechselt, weil man eben nicht merkt, daß da ein wenig was drauf gekommen ist und dann Tage später besagte Stelle der Kleidung anfäßt und sich danach die Augen reibt, ist also auch die Frage, ob die Säure nach Tagen auf der trockenen (noch nicht gewaschenen) Kleidung noch reaktiv genug wäre um dann weiter zu ätzen?

Die Frage ist auch, ob die Säure in den Behältern/Flaschen auch "nur" 37%ig ist, oder höher konzentriert und vor Anwendung dann noch verdünnt werden müßte, weiß das jemand zufällig?



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage wieso du den Karton nicht so transportieren kannst/willst wie es gedacht ist bei einer so heiklen Flüssigkeit?



Weil ich es selbst nicht entsorge, müßte ich das tun, würde ich auch penibel darauf achten, daß die Flaschen stehen. Ich würde vermutlich sogar den gesamten Karton noch in einen dichten Plastikeimer oder ähnliches stellen, der etwas höher ist als der Karton mit den Flaschen und in dem sie aufrecht stehen müssen für den Transport, aber wer macht sich da schon so viel Gedanken drumm wie ich? 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> PS: Du bist gerade auf dem Weg diesen Thread wieder in eine total andere Richtung zu bringen. Das eigentliche Thema ist doch nun schon geklärt! Was soll diese Verschleppung eines Threads denn schon wieder?



Nein, es ist doch so wesentlich besser als einen neuen Thread auf zu machen und ob es nun um Batterielauge oder Säure geht ist letztendlich doch relativ egal, das paßt wunderbar in einen Thread und das Thema habe ich auch schon dementsprechend angepaßt.
Ich versuche auch nicht den Thread künstlich am Leben zu halten, wäre dieses Ereignis mit der zu entsorgenden Säure nicht plötzlich da gewesen, wäre der Thread erstmal beendet gewesen, das war also reiner Zufall und paßt hier noch ganz gut rein.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Februar 2021)

Grundsätzlich löst konzentrierte Schwefelsäure genauso viele Probleme, wie sie schafft.


----------



## flx23 (10. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Weil ich es selbst nicht entsorge


Fällt das denn dann nicht unter "nicht dein Problem?" 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> aber wer macht sich da schon so viel Gedanken drumm wie ich?


Kaum einer, das kann ich garantieren


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch, ob die Säure in den Behältern/Flaschen auch "nur" 37%ig ist, oder höher konzentriert und vor Anwendung dann noch verdünnt werden müßte, weiß das jemand zufällig?


Wenn die Behälter nicht geöffnet wurden und die Substanz nicht ausgetauscht wurde ist wohl das drin was das Etikett besagt ... was sollte da sonst drin sein Cola-Whiskey-Mischung? Also ehrlich ... was du da wieder künstlich konstruierst ist schon erstaunlich.   




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Weil ich es selbst nicht entsorge, müßte ich das tun, würde ich auch penibel darauf achten ...



Du gehst also schon so weit, das du dem zukünftigen Transporteur des Kartons seine eigene Zurechnungsfähigkeit eine Möglichkeit des richtigen Transports zu erkennen aberkennst ... na hoffentlich ist es keiner aus deiner Verwand- oder Bekanntschaft der diesen Thread lesen könnte. Es gibt durchaus Menschen die in der Lage sind Situationen zu erkennen und danach zu handeln und sich nicht erst bei anderen erkundigen müssen. Ich bin mir sicher sogar in deiner Verwand- oder Bekanntschaft lässt sich so eine Person finden. 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> ... das war also reiner Zufall und paßt hier noch ganz gut rein.



Das solche "Zufälle" immer genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt deiner Threaderstellungen passieren ist schon erschreckend auffällig!


----------



## chill_eule (10. Februar 2021)

Wenn ihr solche Angst habt, setzt euch mit der örtlichen Stadtreinigung bzw. Entsorgungsfirma in Verbindung und lasst das Zeug von Profis abholen.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Februar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn ihr solche Angst habt, setzt euch mit der örtlichen Stadtreinigung bzw. Entsorgungsfirma in Verbindung und lasst das Zeug von Profis abholen.


Wir erklären hier Einem, dass es kein Problem darstellt, solang er darin nicht badet oder es zum Frühstück isst.

Ihr/ Du / Sie / "ihr da", solltest unbedingt mal bei dem lokalen Entsorger anrufen und wegen einer ausgelaufenen AAA-Batterie nach Profis fragen. Das Telefonat bitte aufzeichnen und hier verlinken.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Februar 2021)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wenn die Behälter nicht geöffnet wurden und die Substanz nicht ausgetauscht wurde ist wohl das drin was das Etikett besagt ... was sollte da sonst drin sein Cola-Whiskey-Mischung? Also ehrlich ... was du da wieder künstlich konstruierst ist schon erstaunlich.



Auf dem Karton hab ich keine weiteren Infos gefunden, aber hab ihn auch nicht rundum angeschaut, steht halt überall groß das "ätzend"-Symbol drauf.

Meine Frage war doch eigentlich nicht so mißverständlich, könnte doch sein, daß hier früher oder heute jemand selbst seine Auto-/Motorrad-Batterien auffüllt, sofern diese nicht trocken geliefert wurden und daher weiß, ob gekaufte Batteriesäure gewöhnlich gleich die richtige Konzentration hat, oder ob sie konzentriert geliefert wird und erst mit destiliertem Wasser verdünnt werden muß, bevor man sie in die Batterie einfüllt?



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du gehst also schon so weit, das du dem zukünftigen Transporteur des Kartons seine eigene Zurechnungsfähigkeit eine Möglichkeit des richtigen Transports zu erkennen aberkennst ... na hoffentlich ist es keiner aus deiner Verwand- oder Bekanntschaft der diesen Thread lesen könnte. Es gibt durchaus Menschen die in der Lage sind Situationen zu erkennen und danach zu handeln und sich nicht erst bei anderen erkundigen müssen. Ich bin mir sicher sogar in deiner Verwand- oder Bekanntschaft lässt sich so eine Person finden.



Es geht gar nicht darum, ob das nun Verwandte sind oder Bekannte oder Fremde, ich erlebe das immer wieder und sehe sowas auch oft im Fernsehen, es wird z.B. mit Arbeitsanzug gearbeitet, mit Atemmaske und Handschuhen und teils ätzenden Substanzen und dann nimmt sich der Arbeitende mal kurz die Maske vom Gesicht und macht das mit den Arbeitshandschuhen, oder kratzt sich mit den Handschuhen mal an der Stirn zwischendurch... 

Sowas gibts bei mir nicht, das kann mich z.B. beim Arbeiten wie sau irgenwo jucken, ich kratze mich da nie mit Handschuhen, entweder halte ich das aus, oder ich ziehe die Handschuhe davor aus und nehme danach neue, ebenso bevor ich weitere Schutzausrüstung anfasse.

Ebenso vorsichtig wäre ich im Umgang mit solchen Substanzen, leider muß ich aber davon ausgehen, daß normale Durchschnittsmenschen eben nicht so vorsichtig sind.
Selbst Handwerker sind das oft nicht, was ich da schon alles erlebt habe...


----------



## Mahoy (10. Februar 2021)

Tim, halten wir doch einfach mal fest, dass du offenbar in einer Welt mit viel höheren Alltagsrisiken lebst als jeder Andere hier.

Bei dir lauert der Sensenmann hinter jeder Kellertür, Gevatter Tod springt aus jedem Karton und jedes Kabel, jedes Fläschchen und selbst dein letztes Frühstück beinhaltet ein veritables Potential für Verstümmelung und andere permanente Schäden.

Es ist nicht so, dass Andere sich der möglichen Gefahren ihrer Umgebung nicht ebenso bewusst wären, aber sie genügen sich damit, diese ohne Einbeziehung eines Kompetenzteams, lediglich mit gesundem Menschenverstand und notfalls einer grundlegenden Fähigkeit zur Recherche bewaffnet, stillvergnügt und elegant zu umschiffen.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so, dass Andere sich der möglichen Gefahren ihrer Umgebung nicht ebenso bewusst wären, aber sie genügen sich damit, diese ohne Einbeziehung eines Kompetenzteams, lediglich mit gesundem Menschenverstand und notfalls einer grundlegenden Fähigkeit zur Recherche bewaffnet, stillvergnügt und elegant zu umschiffen.


Man kann da auch mit Anlauf in Probleme hineinrennen, umschiffen ist was für Langweiler. Wichtig ist, das man in irgendeiner Form eine Entscheidung fällt es so oder so zu tun. Kann man hinterher bereuen usw. aber der erste Schritt muss gemacht werden.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Februar 2021)

Das ich in solchen Hinsichten übervorsichtig bin, war mir sowieso schon klar.

Allerdings schadet etwas mehr Vorsicht oft nicht, sofern man nicht aus Angst und Schreck die Dinge dann fallen läßt. 

Kann denn nun mal jemand erklären, warum man solches Ätzzeug überhaupt einfach zu kaufen bekommt und wofür man es genau brauchte?
Gibt es überhaupt noch selbst zu befüllende Batterien?

Ich würde mir eh nur noch AGMs kaufen, da brauche ich mir dann auch keine Sorge mehr um Verätzungen zu machen.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F7DGOkntCRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich helfe bald einen Keller auszumisten und dort ist ein uralter Karton (Pappkarton) mit Batteriesäure drinn.
> Sieht noch original verschlossen aus, war wohl nie geöffnet worden, da drinn sind vermutlich 1-2 Flaschen mit 37%iger Schwefelsäure, oder war die in solchen Nachfüll- bzw. Auffüllflaschen sogar noch höher konzentriert?


Das ist schon ein wenig ein anderes Kabliber, als ne AAA Batterie @-Shorty- 
Aber ja... Muss natürlich nicht sein, extras ein ABC Team zu ordern 

Die "Paw Patrol" könnte man ja anrufen, die verlangen kein Geld soweit ich weiß ^^


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ebenso vorsichtig wäre ich im Umgang mit solchen Substanzen, leider muß ich aber davon ausgehen, daß normale Durchschnittsmenschen eben nicht so vorsichtig sind.
> Selbst Handwerker sind das oft nicht, was ich da schon alles erlebt habe...



Überrascht hier wohl niemanden. Dass du dich keinesfalls zu "normalen Durchschnittsmenschen" zählst, wussten wir hier vorher schon. Dass dir Vorgänge und Abläufe zu denken geben und du aufgrund fehlenden Wissens daraus nicht weiter nachvollziehbare Schlüsse ziehst, kennen wir hier schon.
Dass du nun handwerkliches Fachwissen beurteilen möchtest, geschenkt. 

ABER GOOGLE DOCH WENIGSTENS EINE SACHE MAL ALLEIN, meine Güte.


----------



## flx23 (10. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sieht noch original verschlossen aus, war wohl nie geöffnet worden, da drinn sind vermutlich 1-2 Flaschen mit 37%iger Schwefelsäure,





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Muß man sich Sorgen machen, daß nach etwa 20-25 Jahren die Flaschen bzw. Behälter nicht mehr dicht sind und beim Transport Säure austreten kann, wenn die Packung nicht aufrecht transportiert wird?



Also im normalfall, wenn man von deutschen /europäischen Standards ausgeht wir eine Flüssigkeit immer in einem behälter gelagert und verkauft der dafür zugelassen ist. 
Eine der minimalsten Anforderungen an so etwas ist immer, dass der Inhalt dem behälter nichts anhaben darf. (wäre ja sonst dämlich, denn man hätte sich einen zeitzünder gebaut... )

Wenn das Ding somit original verschlossen ist und in einer original Verpackung ist kann man den Karton aufmachen und schauen wie es innen aussieht. Und da original sollte alles dicht und sicher sein. 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kann denn nun mal jemand erklären, warum man solches Ätzzeug überhaupt einfach zu kaufen bekommt und wofür man es genau brauchte?
> Gibt es überhaupt noch selbst zu befüllende Batterien?


Natürlich gibt es so was noch, hat den Vorteil dass der bleiakku nicht schon 100 Jahre beim Händler steht und somit vorgeschädigt ist. 

Und kaufen kann man es da es Leute gibt die wissen wie man damit arbeitet. 
Genauso gibt es aber auch immer wieder Leute die meinen sie müssten Spiritus trinken oder die Mikrowelle nutzen um die Katze zu trocknen... Aber nur weil es auch immer wieder deppen gibt kann man nicht alles verbieten nur weil man Blödsinn damit tun könnte... 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> steht halt überall groß das "ätzend"-Symbol drauf.


Und genau deshalb gibt es solche Symbole. Wer nichts damit anfangen kann lässt bitte die Finger davon. 

Ich für meinen Teil würde z. B. Die Finger von biohazard Sachen lassen da ich davon 0 Ahnung habe. 

Wenn aber irgendwo Vorsicht Hochspannung steht weiß ich was ich tun muss und wie ich mich Schütze und kann das Schild zur Kenntnis nehmen und mich entsprechend sinnvoll verhalten


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Auf dem Karton hab ich keine weiteren Infos gefunden, aber hab ihn auch nicht rundum angeschaut, steht halt überall groß das "ätzend"-Symbol drauf.


Die chemische Seite ist doch längst geklärt: unbedenklich.
Punkt.
Nimm das einfach hin.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Meine Frage war doch eigentlich nicht so mißverständlich, könnte doch sein, daß hier früher oder heute jemand selbst seine Auto-/Motorrad-Batterien auffüllt, sofern diese nicht trocken geliefert wurden und daher weiß, ob gekaufte Batteriesäure gewöhnlich gleich die richtige Konzentration hat, oder ob sie konzentriert geliefert wird und erst mit destiliertem Wasser verdünnt werden muß, bevor man sie in die Batterie einfüllt?


Ist auch alles geklärt.
Die Batterien, die ich früher selbst befüllt habe, gibt es seit etlichen Jahren nicht mehr.
Heute gibt es nur noch gebrauchsfertige Teile.

Der Standard-Blei-Akku








						Bleiakkumulator – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



hat drei Hauptbauformen zur zeit:
- normal,
- AGM,
- EFB:
https://batteryworld.varta-automotive.com/de-de/efb-oder-agm-welche-batterie-brauche-ich .
(ja, eine Firmenlink, weil es nirgendwo besser erklärt ist).
Und wenn man etwas mehr Sicherheit will oder ein Start-Stopp-Auto hat, muß man etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen.

Eine normale 12V /70Ah Autobatterie (für meine Karre z.B.):
https://geizhals.de/?fs=12v+60Ah&hloc=at&hloc=de&sort=p&pg=2#productlist;  ca. 70.- EUR im Schnitt,
eine AMG Batterie (wartungsfrei mit Gasabsorber):
https://geizhals.de/?fs=12V+70Ah+AGM&hloc=at&hloc=de&in=&sort=p; ca. 130.- im Schnitt
und die EFB-Batterie:
https://geizhals.de/?fs=12V+70Ah+EFB&hloc=at&hloc=de&in=&sort=p - auch so um die 130.- EUR.

Alles im bezahlbaren Bereich und sehr sicher.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es geht gar nicht darum, ob das nun Verwandte sind oder Bekannte oder Fremde, ich erlebe das immer wieder und sehe sowas auch oft im Fernsehen, es wird z.B. mit Arbeitsanzug gearbeitet, mit Atemmaske und Handschuhen und teils ätzenden Substanzen und dann nimmt sich der Arbeitende mal kurz die Maske vom Gesicht und macht das mit den Arbeitshandschuhen, oder kratzt sich mit den Handschuhen mal an der Stirn zwischendurch...


Ich hab mal in einer Stahlzieherei die EDV gemacht.
Wir waren im Stammbetrieb (Lugau / Sachsen).
Da saßen auch die Stahlzieher neben dem 6m³ Salzsäure Abbeitzfaß und haben gefrühstückt ... .
Jeder, wie er seine Lunge eben braucht.
Das war alles strengstens verboten.

Klar kann man mit Gewalt Schäden anrichten, aber bei ordnungsgemäßem Betrieb ist das ausgeschlossen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sowas gibts bei mir nicht, das kann mich z.B. beim Arbeiten wie sau irgenwo jucken, ich kratze mich da nie mit Handschuhen, entweder halte ich das aus, oder ich ziehe die Handschuhe davor aus und nehme danach neue, ebenso bevor ich weitere Schutzausrüstung anfasse.
> 
> Ebenso vorsichtig wäre ich im Umgang mit solchen Substanzen, leider muß ich aber davon ausgehen, daß normale Durchschnittsmenschen eben nicht so vorsichtig sind.
> Selbst Handwerker sind das oft nicht, was ich da schon alles erlebt habe...


Ich kenne einen Elektriker, der hat die 220V mit dem Finger geprüft, so viel Horn hatte er drauf.
Vorschriften umgehen ist einfach.

Sie einzuhalten ist es manchmal nicht.
Da muß man schon mal vorm Kratzen nachdenken.

Passieren kann überall etwas.
Ich habe allerdings mehr Angst, wenn ich über die Straße gehe.


----------

